# High White Blood Cell count



## miasmom (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello,
Can anyone give me some idea as to what could be wrong with Mia.

For the past 2 weeks she seems really picky with her food, I usually feed her wet food in the morning and leave dry out all day for her, but in the last 2 weeks at least 4 or 5 times she has not eaten her food in the morning and after around 1/2 hour I would put it in the fridge and then put it back out at different times through the day to see if she would eat it. She would end up eating it but at different times through out the day, but it's really strange for her not to gobble it up first thing in the morning. 
Then this past friday after I returned home from work, I noticed that she had an accident in the basement (pee) ( she has been house trainded for a long time now, she just turned 2, but we just moved to a new house so she has not been using her pee pads at all, she perfers to go outside to do her business).
I decided to take a urine sample to the vet just to make sure that she does not have an infection and that was the reason for the accident, so the vet called me today and told me that her urine was very concentrated but there was no sign of bacteria in her urine however, her white blood cells are high....She mentioned a number of things to me that might be the cause and all of them sound pretty scary to me such as stones in her kidneys, liver infection and so on.
She suggested that we put Mia on a round of antibiotic and after she is finished we'll do another urine test to see if the white count is still high and we'll go from there to a urine culture. 
I'm really upset that it all seems so unknown.
Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't have any answers...hope Mia gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I don't have any answers either but I too hope that Mia is back to normal after the anti-biotics


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

i dont have a clue either


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Henry had a seizure on Christmas. It was attributed to a high white count. He was put on antibiotics for two weeks, then another blood test. The second testing was normal. Henry has problems. He has been to the vet, the emergency room, and two different Internal Specialists. We have yet to find the problem. He goes next week for more testing. I hope we both find the answers we are looking for.

Prayers are with you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Did the vet say he saw white cells in her urine or her white count was high from a blood test? Catcher had white cells in his urine about a year ago and a round of antibiotics totally cleared it up. Your baby prob. has a UTI. Try not to worry.... sounds like the vet gave you just enough info to drive you crazy!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

also did they use a dip stick and got white blood cells or did they spin it down and look at sediment....cause u cant go by what the dipstick says b/c it is a human thing and gives false positives..it also matters how the sample was obtained...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Try to not get too "ahead of yourself" on this one... take it a step at a time. ( I know easier said than done!!) . Will be praying the antibiotics will be the fix and that will be the end of it!


**Praying they get to little Henry's problem soon too!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope Mia (and Henry) are feeling better soon.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope Mia will recovery swiftly from what ails her.

I also hope Henry is helped.

Will have both of them in my prayers.
Melanie


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi!

I would not venture an opinion but know what it is to worry about a furbaby!

heck!

My girl Ethel went through a lot and came out the other side. Sounds like your's will be solved soon. Just make certain the gums and tongue have a good color to them! If they are white take to the vet right away!

BUT SOUNDS LIKE THAT IS NOT YOUR PROBLEM!

Hang in there - 

try chicken and rice - that might perk up the eating!

Lucy and Ethel's Mom.


----------



## miasmom (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes and information.

She seems fine other than being a little picky with her eating, and she has not had any other accidents in the house so it really has me confused. I have started her on the anti-biotic from the vet this morning and I guess we'll have to go from there when she finishes her treatment.









3Maltmom: I hope Henry feels better and you figure out what the problem is.

Kallie/Catcher's Mom: It was white cells in her urine, she did not have a blood test, I brought a urine sample to the vet on Friday evening and they just called me back with the results yesterday. Thanks for your help

LadyMontava: I'm not sure what type of test they used, but I'll be asking and if it's the dipstick test then maybe I'll get them to retest with the other test that you mentioned. Thanks for your help.

Thanks again,
Mias Mom


----------

